# Crear un entorno interactivo en Visual Basic



## boanerge (Jul 15, 2006)

Hola amigos!!!! Cómo estan?

Necesito ayuda por favor con dos cosas. 

"Primero" como crear un entorno interactivo, parecido al las HTML de internet, en visual basic 6, ya que no he encontrado información para hacer esto. Tambíen puede ser como un autoruoter como los cds de las tarjetas madres o cuando se compra algun componente pal pc como una tarjeta de video. La idea es que haciendo click sobre algo te vayas a una instancia donde aya información de x cosa , después salgas de hay y te metas en otra y así sucesivamente y con menus etc. Ahora dentro de alguna de ellas que puedas no se abrir un pdf, leer información como una pagina web. 

"Segundo", es como meter un programita que ya hice en Visual en este entorno. El programa maneja la comunicación serial (Rs232) entre el pc y una tarjeta de control. 

Eso es amigos, la verdad gracias y saludos cordiales.

Atte, 

Boanerge


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 15, 2006)

Hola, pues eso se logra poniéndo la condición de que al persionar cierta cosa botón o linklabel se vaya hacia otro form, solo tiene que habilitar el nuevo form y descartivar en el que estaba

por ejemplo 

```
command1_click...
form1.enabled=false
form2.enabled=true
```

Visual basic Permite abrir documentos o si lo que quieres es abrir una URL, busque en el google "weblink Visual Basic"  y ahi explican como hacerlo.

Saludos


----------



## boanerge (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok gracias amigo. Sabes la idea es buena pero, no es la solucion que yo busco..quiero hacer un programita como una HTML..bueno y todo lo que cuento en el inicio del tema....

Será que alguien me heche una mano por fa amigoss.......

Saludos gracias


----------



## darea (Jul 23, 2006)

Pues yo no entiendo a que te refieres. En Visual Basic es todo visual como su propio nombre indica y puedes crear ventanas, botones, campos de texto solo con arrastrar y soltar. También puedes insertar imágenes y muchas otras cosas.

Creo que no has buscado bien porque documentación sobre todo eso en Visual Basic hay muchisima y se encuentra con mucha mucha facilidad. 

Por lo de pronto te dejo una web que tiene la mejor información sobre Visual Basic: http://www.elguille.información/

Y un manual en pdf: http://mat21.etsii.upm.es/ayudainf/aprendainf/VisualBasic6/vbasic60.pdf

Si aun asi no te refieres a nada de esto.... explicate mejor porque no te entiendo.

Un saludo.


----------



## boanerge (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok mira amiga sorry, alo mejor soy un poco enredado para explicar. La idea es crear un entorno con Ojala las mismas caracteristicas de una pagima web (HTML). Que cuando hagas click en un lado apareca un PFFo un Word. que se pueda acceder a un programa que hice ..la misma idea y concepto de una paguina web..........

 he intentado hacer algo asi como lo que comentas, pero lamentablemente los formularios no son tan grandes y no se ve como una pagina ocupando todo es espacio en la pantalla.



 Ojala me haya explicado mejorr..saludos y gracias


----------



## darea (Jul 25, 2006)

Y.... ¿porque no haces directamente una página web?


----------



## boanerge (Jul 25, 2006)

Aps..por que estoy haciendo un módulo didactico, hardware, supervisado por Pc...y por ende el entorno que debo hacer tiene que ser un autorun o un ejecutable..

POr favor ..helpppp

SAludos y gracias


----------



## darea (Jul 25, 2006)

Mira esto:

http://www.spadixbd.com/wsz/index.htm

con esto podrías hacer tu proyecto en formato página web y empaquetarlo en un .exe

tal y como pone tiene un navegador integrado por lo que no seria necesario tener ninguno instalado.

es lo unico que se me ocurre.


----------



## Danyan (Jul 26, 2006)

Si el problema es el "autorun" también puedes hacer que el CD arranque una página
web.


----------



## pkie (Ago 3, 2006)

Hola!!!!    Queria ver si me podrias proporcionar tu programa de visual para controlar
      el puerto serial, porque yo no tengo mucha experiencia programando en visual. Hice un 
      programa de algunos ejemplos que baje del internet, pero no he podido establecer 
      comunicacion.   gracias

      mi correo es morduya_21@yahoo.com...... aqui me lo puedes mandar.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Ago 11, 2006)

pkie dijo:
			
		

> Hola!!!!    Queria ver si me podrias proporcionar tu programa de visual para controlar
> el puerto serial, porque yo no tengo mucha experiencia programando en visual. Hice un
> programa de algunos ejemplos que baje del internet, pero no he podido establecer
> comunicacion.   gracias
> ...



Tal vez esto le sirva
http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/Garage/6472/ultimos.htm?200611#ejer7

Saludos


----------



## boanerge (Ago 20, 2006)

Hola!!!! Queria ver si me podrias proporcionar tu programa de visual para controlar 
el puerto serial, porque yo no tengo mucha experiencia programando en visual. Hice un 
programa de algunos ejemplos que baje del internet, pero no he podido establecer 
comunicacion. gracias 

mi correo es morduya_21@yahoo.com...... aqui me lo puedes mandar.


PKie...oka sorry por no responder.pero hace unos dias empece a trabajarr.
Si keres todavia el fuente avisame..

saludos a todos


----------



## boanerge (Ago 21, 2006)

Darea"""" esta buena la idea, estube cachureando el programita y esta coll. Lo malo es que no se hacer paguinas web y además tendria que integrar el programa que cree en Visual dentro, lo cual se me hacer que esta complicado.

Saludos..........


----------



## francisco garcia (Oct 23, 2006)

Hola una forma de llamar a una pagina web desde Visual basic es la siguiente: debes
escribir el siguiente codigo en un modulo de visual basic y colocar la ultima linea
o la llamada de la funcion shellex en algun "Click" de un boton o label. ojala esto 
te ayude un poco


Public Declare Function ShellExecute Lib "shell32.dll" Alias "ShellExecuteA" _
  (ByVal hWnd As Long, ByVal lpOperation As String, _
  ByVal lpFile As String, ByVal lpParameters As String, _
  ByVal lpDirectory As String, ByVal nShowCmd As Long) As Long

Public Declare Function ShellExecuteForExplore Lib "shell32.dll" Alias "ShellExecuteA" _
  (ByVal hWnd As Long, ByVal lpOperation As String, ByVal lpFile As String, lpParameters As Any, _
  lpDirectory As Any, ByVal nShowCmd As Long) As Long



Public Function ShellEx( _
        ByVal sFIle As String, _
        Optional ByVal eShowCmd As EShellShowConstants = essSW_SHOWDEFAULT, _
        Optional ByVal sParameters As String = "", _
        Optional ByVal sDefaultDir As String = "", _
        Optional sOperation As String = "open", _
        Optional Owner As Long = 0 _
    ) As Boolean
Dim lR As Long
Dim lErr As Long, sErr As Long
    If (InStr(UCase$(sFIle), ".EXE") <> 0) Then
        eShowCmd = 0
    End If
    On Error Resume Next
    If (sParameters = "") And (sDefaultDir = "") Then
        lR = ShellExecuteForExplore(Owner, sOperation, sFIle, 0, 0, essSW_SHOWNORMAL)
    Else
        lR = ShellExecute(Owner, sOperation, sFIle, sParameters, sDefaultDir, eShowCmd)
    End If
    If (lR < 0) Or (lR > 32) Then
        ShellEx = True
    Else
        ' raise an appropriate error:
        lErr = vbObjectError + 1048 + lR
        Select Case lR
        Case 0
            lErr = 7: sErr = "Out of memory"
        Case ERROR_FILE_NOT_FOUND
            lErr = 53: sErr = "File not found"
        Case ERROR_PATH_NOT_FOUND
            lErr = 76: sErr = "Path not found"
        Case ERROR_BAD_FORMAT
            sErr = "The executable file is invalid or corrupt"
        Case SE_ERR_ACCESSDENIED
            lErr = 75: sErr = "Path/file access error"
        Case SE_ERR_ASSOCINCOMPLETE
            sErr = "This file type does not have a valid file association."
        Case SE_ERR_DDEBUSY
            lErr = 285: sErr = "The file could not be opened because the target application is busy. Please try again in a moment."
        Case SE_ERR_DDEFAIL
            lErr = 285: sErr = "The file could not be opened because the DDE transaction failed. Please try again in a moment."
        Case SE_ERR_DDETIMEOUT
            lErr = 286: sErr = "The file could not be opened due to time out. Please try again in a moment."
        Case SE_ERR_DLLNOTFOUND
            lErr = 48: sErr = "The specified dynamic-link library was not found."
        Case SE_ERR_FNF
            lErr = 53: sErr = "File not found"
        Case SE_ERR_NOASSOC
            sErr = "No application is associated with this file type."
        Case SE_ERR_OOM
            lErr = 7: sErr = "Out of memory"
        Case SE_ERR_PNF
            lErr = 76: sErr = "Path not found"
        Case SE_ERR_SHARE
            lErr = 75: sErr = "A sharing violation occurred."
        Case Else
            lErr = 1000
            sErr = "An error occurred occurred whilst trying to open or print the selected file."
        End Select

        Err.Raise lErr, , App.EXEName & ".GShell", sErr
        ShellEx = False
    End If

End Function


esto lo colocas en algun boton o en el evento click de un label o el evento  
keypress de un text box preguntando si se presiono "enter" o el numero 13 y la 
direccion web la sustituyes por la que tu quieres

    ShellEx "http://www.google.com", , , , , Me.hWnd


----------



## Nico103 (Oct 29, 2006)

Hola como estas ,, yo hace un tiempito deje de programar ,, mi ultimo programa era con el win sock  y otro programa era con el puerto serial para domotica ,, tengo 16 años y t epuedo decir que con el querido Visual Basic podes crear hasta el propio clón del internet explorer ,, asi que hace caso lo que te dicen ,, simplemente tenes que agrandar el espacio del entorno grafico que queres crear osea el form del programita ,, y luego le agregas botones, de forma que paresca un apagina web o lo que quieras simular, e incluso con las bibliotecas dinamicas podes manejar la PC de piez a cabeza.Por lo de la comunicación , te puedo decir que con win sock podes comunicar dos PC`s e incluso comunicar dos programas y en red funciona perfecto por que yo lo hice.OK espero que te sirva ,,, podes entrar a canal Visual basic, busca en google y ahi tenes pila de codigos fuentes e incluso un foro donde podes preguntar.


----------



## Nico103 (Oct 29, 2006)

aaaa ay por lo de llamar a una pagina web hay una forma mas facil que la que te ofrecieron ,, luego la busco y la posteo OK ,,, adema shay erramientas en Visual que facilitan las cosas.


----------

